# OKCpedia > General Real Estate Topics >  Windsor District

## Geographer

WABG

Newly created "Windsor District" (listed on the urban redevelopment district page for the City of OKC), along NW 23rd between I-44 and Peniel (Bethany city line).  It'll be interesting to see what happens in this area.  It screams walkability.  I was over there recently and where sidewalks SHOULD be there are dirt paths.  It's a very diverse area and already functions well to an extent.  It'll be interesting to see what happens in this area once the new streetscape is completed for the area

----------


## Just the facts

Wasn't that area one of termination points for the old streetcar system?  If they are going to make that area walkable they better start removing a lot of parking lots.

----------


## Geographer

I believe so...is the old route the red line I've drawn?

----------


## Jim Kyle

> I believe so...is the old route the red line I've drawn?]


I don't think so. When I lived at 3325 NW 21 in 1939-40 (and attended 3rd grade at Linwood) the Linwood streetcar line's track stopped just past Independence, and connected into the belt line there but had a derailer installed to prevent any traffic.

When I drove that diagonal stretch of NW 19, in 1947-48, to the corner of NW 19 and NW 23, it was a single-lane dirt farm road once you passed Portland. The city limits stopped at Portland, and everything west of NW 23 and Portland and south of NW 23 was planted in wheat! Never was any need at all for street cars to go out that far.

----------


## foodiefan

I live in this area so am hoping for good things!!  Despite some pockets that are a little "sketchy", there are some wonderful neighborhoods/homes and accessiblity to US 66/I-40/I-44/Lake Hefner Pkwy is a snap.  I'm 10 minutes from Penn Square and 15 from downtown/mid-town/Western Avenue.  Can walk to the grocery store (Crest) and movie (B&B/first run).  Love the "small town" feel of the Post Office and shops in Bethany.

----------


## UnFrSaKn

City of Oklahoma City | Brownfields Redevelopment Program

----------


## bchris02

I am all for revitalizing more districts.   I hope this turns out great.  I also hope it doesn't take away from any of the current developing districts and prevent them from reaching critical mass.

----------


## soonerguru

This is a very effective and motivated group. There's a lot of potential on that part of town with some very nice neighborhoods.

----------


## lasomeday

> City of Oklahoma City | Brownfields Redevelopment Program


I see Windsor and Friends of 10th..... I have never heard of Friends of 10th?

Also, why doesn't the Farmer's Market District have a listing?

----------


## bluedogok

My father works with the Friends of 10th group.

----------


## Geographer

> This is a very effective and motivated group. There's a lot of potential on that part of town with some very nice neighborhoods.


I can confirm that statement. They are very committed to the longevity and viability of this area. It's got a ton of character and there are several businesses and people that desire it to become the next "destination" and place where people want to be. This group has "socials" that all local businesses are invited to attend every once in a while to get people involved with their group. Once the 23rd street scape gets underway here, don't be surprised to hear more from this group/district.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

They're resurfacing NW 23rd east of Meridian.  Guessing this is part of the project or is it only temporary?

----------


## Geographer

I would guess that's only temporary, from the renderings that I've seen they'll be redoing everything... Adding a median, side walks, street lamps, etc. But it definitely could be the beginnings of the project.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> I would guess that's only temporary, from the renderings that I've seen they'll be redoing everything... Adding a median, side walks, street lamps, etc. But it definitely could be the beginnings of the project.


Do you have access to those renderings and can you post them on here?  That would be cool if you could do so.

----------


## Chicken In The Rough

I grew up in this area and support this thread and this area as a "district." The Musgrave-Pennington neighborhood is a gem, and the Windsor Hills  shopping center has loads of potential. But, can you describe how it has become more walkable? Last time I was there was 15 years ago, but I remember strip malls, small homes converted to offices, fast food restaurants, gas stations, etc. - fair typical inner-ring suburban development.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

When it comes to what I believe the definition of walkable is...it is definitely not that at all right now.  There are still those worn paths through grass fields and even though the city put in their ramps on all of the street intersection crosswalks, there are no sidewalks anywhere around NW 23rd & Meridian.  That's what we'll see done with this project.  Basically a beautification.  Also, Meridian north and south of 23rd is slated for a sidewalk on at least one side with money from the 2007 general obligation bond.

----------


## zookeeper

Again, with so many areas like this, it has sketchy parts that are largely due to section 8 apartments, the bane of so many otherwise nice areas.

----------


## soonerguru

The area is walkable in the sense that there are destinations to walk to: Walgreen's, Crest, Braum's, etc. However, the walkability will increase dramatically once they put sidewalks in on both sides of NW 23rd. 

The Musgrave-Pennington neighborhood is a great place to walk and you will see everyone walking their dogs, etc., but there aren't sidewalks in the residential area, a minor setback.

Right now, the neighborhood is being "discovered" by many young couples right now. It fits people who want to live in OKC but can't find what they're looking for in closer in neighborhoods. It's very charming and is historical in flavor and it's very close to downtown, Plaza District, etc.

----------


## Geographer

> Do you have access to those renderings and can you post them on here?  That would be cool if you could do so.


I can try to get a hold of the pictures that I saw, but what I saw was in person on printed paper, so I am not sure an available digital copy exists

----------


## Geographer

> I grew up in this area and support this thread and this area as a "district." The Musgrave-Pennington neighborhood is a gem, and the Windsor Hills  shopping center has loads of potential. But, can you describe how it has become more walkable? Last time I was there was 15 years ago, but I remember strip malls, small homes converted to offices, fast food restaurants, gas stations, etc. - fair typical inner-ring suburban development.


I agree with the others have said.  It hasn't become more "walkable" per se, but the potential for a VERY walkable stretch of 23rd exists. 23rd is strewn with dirt paths where people have walked and I think the sidewalk improvements would only encourage and grow the number of walkers in the neighborhood.  The problem is that the current street scape and condition of the old stripcenters are so unfriendly in form and scale that it isn't a pleasant place to walk currently.  

Speaking of the strip center at 23rd and meridian...I believe the owner of this strip center is a group of out of state investors that don't necessarily care about the neighborhood or improving the district.  But we shall see! Hopefully the street scape will be the catalyst to improve the area (of course without displacing current culture and people).

----------


## Geographer

Found a document detailing the NW 23rd West Streetscape Plan....

http://www.okc.gov/planning/documents/nw23%20west.pdf

----------


## soonerguru

Musgrave-Pennington is 85% owner-occupied. This is a higher percentage than many closer-in nabes in OKC. This is a great foundation to build upon. These added improvements are the catalyst needed to push this neighborhood to the next level.

----------


## Geographer

What time period was the Musgrave-Pennington neighborhood developed?

----------


## Just the facts

If this group is serious they should start by getting ride of the zoning map on page 23 and replace it with a form-based Smart Code.

SmartCode Central

They can rebuild all the sidewalks and medians they want but until they fix what is causing the problem it won't do much good.  You have to treat the disease (auto-based land-use and poverty concentration) and not the symptoms (missing sidewalks and bland streetscape).

----------


## Geographer

I totally agree. Form based codes are the way to go. Traditional euclidean zoning leads to (IMO) bad cities.  Fortunately, since form based codes may be a bit of a reach here in OKC in the near future, the urban design districts have sort of filled the gap between euclidean and form based zoning.  That's why we're able to have places like plaza, midtown, etc.  I'm all for form based codes.  Ft Worth just came out with a new code that includes several form based zones (at the base level of zoning and not a "district" like we have here).  

I'd be interested to see what kind of development that the Neighborhood Business zoning category could have in an area like this.  It's rarely used in OKC but it's in our zoning code book.

----------


## soonerguru

> What time period was the Musgrave-Pennington neighborhood developed?


1950.

----------


## Just the facts

The Windsor area needs to look at greyfield redevelopment.  Over the next 20 years a lot of people are going to move to OKC and even more will relocate within metro-OKC.  If Windsor gives these people an option that is in high demand but not widely available in metro OKC the sky is the limit.

----------


## Urbanized

I think people continue (understandably, thanks to the word itself) to be confused by he word "walkable". In the planning sense it doesn't at all refer simply to whether there are decent sidewalks. I've started to believe that the word is unfortunate, because it is so easily misinterpreted.

When a place is truly Walkable (cap mine), it is a place not just where people CAN walk but instead is a place where most people WANT (or would even PREFER) to walk. It includes many factors besides decent paved sidewalks.

----------


## Urbanized

By the way, the previous post (obviously a bit off-topic) was not directed at the neighborhood in question, which has the potential to become a really nice comeback area. I'm always enthusiastic about inner city neighborhoods stabilizing and rebounding, especially when it involves organized residents and property owners. I was more so directing at comments that I see in this and other threads that seem to equate "walkable" with "has sidewalks instead of dirt paths."

----------


## Geographer

> By the way, the previous post (obviously a bit off-topic) was not directed at the neighborhood in question, which has the potential to become a really nice comeback area. More so at comments that I see in this and other threads that seem to equate "walkable" with "has sidewalks instead of dirt paths."



Obviously walkable doesn't simply mean a place that has concrete sidewalks instead of dirt paths.  You can have dirt everything and an area can be totally walkable.  I just meant that with the "relative" location of the neighborhoods to the windsor shopping center, new sidewalks might reveal the walkability of this area to the residents.

----------


## soonerguru

True, but sidewalks help, as they will in this neighborhood.

----------


## adaniel

Definitely starting to look more at the Musgrave Pennington area. Just looking on zillow, there are quite a few neat looking mid century homes that can be had for 100K or less. Even in a cheap place like OKC, that can be a bit of a risky proposition, but the neighborhood looks like a solid middle/working class area. 

There are lots of nice areas that are hidden from view in west OKC like this and I hope there are more corridor improvement projects like this.

----------


## Geographer

> Definitely starting to look more at the Musgrave Pennington area. Just looking on zillow, there are quite a few neat looking mid century homes that can be had for 100K or less. Even in a cheap place like OKC, that can be a bit of a risky proposition, but the neighborhood looks like a solid middle/working class area. 
> 
> There are lots of nice areas that are hidden from view in west OKC like this and I hope there are more corridor improvement projects like this.



Yeah, it's a nice little hidden neighborhood with great street connectivity....in the time period between grid blocks and suburban cul-de-sacs.  There's some nice bends and curves in the streets but they still keep a "grid-like" form and do not have many dead-ends.  There's also a little elementary school in the middle of the neighborhood as well.

----------


## soonerguru

> Definitely starting to look more at the Musgrave Pennington area. Just looking on zillow, there are quite a few neat looking mid century homes that can be had for 100K or less. Even in a cheap place like OKC, that can be a bit of a risky proposition, but the neighborhood looks like a solid middle/working class area. 
> 
> There are lots of nice areas that are hidden from view in west OKC like this and I hope there are more corridor improvement projects like this.


It is a nice little neighborhood and it's really been on the upswing the last couple of years. Houses go on the market and sell very fast here.

----------


## OKCDrummer77

I live in Musgrave Pennington, so first let me say that I appreciate all of the kind words about my neighborhood.  I live on 19th Street, the tree-lined boulevard that runs through the heart of the neighborhood, and I'm really happy with the area.  I look forward to watching this project take off.

On a somewhat related note, I moved here from The Village, so I like to think I'm doing my small part to fight urban sprawl -- I moved closer to downtown.  :Smiley199: :

----------


## soonerguru

> I live in Musgrave Pennington, so first let me say that I appreciate all of the kind words about my neighborhood.  I live on 19th Street, the tree-lined boulevard that runs through the heart of the neighborhood, and I'm really happy with the area.  I look forward to watching this project take off.
> 
> On a somewhat related note, I moved here from The Village, so I like to think I'm doing my small part to fight urban sprawl -- I moved closer to downtown. :


19th is great!

----------


## krisb

I'd like to put in a plug for the neighborhoods just north of 23rd street which is slated for resurfacing and sidewalks within the boundaries of Meridian, Portland, NW 23rd, and NW 36th. Skyline Neighborhood situated just west of Will Rogers Park and extending to Utah was a finalist for Neighborhood of the Year last year.

I agree with the previous comments that this entire area is poised to make a comeback. With historic charm and affordability, it becomes a viable option for young urbanites who can't afford the gentrified "historic" neighborhoods. The socioeconomic diversity helps the area to maintain true ethnic diversity as well. There are a ton of ethnic restaurants and grocers in the area. Also, there's a group of artists who hold regular WePo (West of Portland) art shows for artists who live and work in the area including Joe Slack.

----------


## foodiefan

more on the "WePo" art exhibitions??

----------


## krisb

> more on the "WePo" art exhibitions??


I am not aware of any upcoming exhibitions, but Joe Slack is the coordinator. JOESLACK.COM

----------


## soonerguru

Update: The city has repaved NW 23rd all the way to I-44. While this isn't the final road surface, it is indeed welcomed and has made a major improvement to the road while we await the beginning of the streetscape project. Thank you, OKC.

----------


## bluedogok

When my parents moved from Altus to OKC in 1964 they moved right by Buchanan Elementary then bought a house a year later in the Hilldale neighborhood (for $14,000), they are still there. At the time their neighborhood was built (mid-50's) it was the out lying suburbs, the city limits was along the old railroad spur line behind their house, the acreages along Ann Arbor was the unincorporated area of Council Grove to the west.

----------


## Chicken In The Rough

I have vague memories of Hilldale being OKC's most densely populated area at one time. I think I heard this back in the 70s. This should aid walkability. I would also like to see the redevelopment of the Windsor Hills Center and the redevelopment of the apartments just to the west with greater density in mind. Lose the expansive parking lots and out parcels, improve interaction with the street, and clean-up the source of much of this area's blight. This would cause a renaissance in Windsor Hills which is an anchor for this area of town.

----------


## Geographer

The Windsor Hills shopping center is controlled by an out-of-state investment group, so it might be difficult to get them to help "revamp" the area...just speculation from me, though

----------


## Teo9969

My only hesitation about all this is timing.

I'm fine with business owners of the area taking initiative to make the area a greater urban "district". It is only a natural extension of what's going on not only all over OKC, but specifically on 23rd 3 miles to the east.

...That being said, I hope that we're strategic about how quickly we spread our resources to different areas, and I think the best strategy in the immediate future is to hold off serious movement in this area for about 5 years.

1. Of the non downtown areas, I think Uptown (23rd particularly, but also Asian/Paseo) and Plaza are the preeminent districts that need to developed correctly over the next 5 years, and they need to get the full attention of non-DT developers in order to build the highest level of sustainability that can be reasonably expected around here.

2. I think Capitol Hill really needs to get kickstarted soon, because it can't last forever in its current shape. Once it gets moving, this area will develop as quick as probably anywhere in the city because the layout and building stock is unreal.

3. Western Avenue seems more crucial to me because it's in the core.

4. Windsor will arguably be the first time OKC addresses a truly suburban/sprawl district with the goal of increasing its urban character. We need to be far enough along with other districts to know what qualities we're looking for and how to adapt those qualities for an area like this. It's important that we get it right the first time through for not only the health of this district, but so that we have a great template to use when we start moving toward working on other areas that are similar (remembering that looking toward the next 50 years, these types of districts are going to be far more common in redevelopment than the districts like Plaza/Paseo/Uptown.

----------


## Snowman

> 4. Windsor will arguably be the first time OKC addresses a truly suburban/sprawl district with the goal of increasing its urban character. We need to be far enough along with other districts to know what qualities we're looking for and how to adapt those qualities for an area like this. It's important that we get it right the first time through for not only the health of this district, but so that we have a great template to use when we start moving toward working on other areas that are similar (remembering that looking toward the next 50 years, these types of districts are going to be far more common in redevelopment than the districts like Plaza/Paseo/Uptown.


I pretty much consider 23rd and Paseo sprawl as well. They were just such early sprawl that they still had more elements of traditional city design than suburban design. With four to six extensions of streets in the Musgrave-Pennington area cutting up the super long blocks it could fit pretty classic design patterns (though in classic patterns the curves would be due to a river and it's tributaries or something that made straighter lines less practical)

----------


## Geographer

> My only hesitation about all this is timing.


Most of what's being done in the Windsor area (outside of a new street scape) is being done by private entities with limited funds from the city.  I believe the time is right for this area to begin to organize itself.  The initiation of this "district" came from the private businesses wanting their area to prosper.

----------


## soonerguru

> My only hesitation about all this is timing.
> 
> I'm fine with business owners of the area taking initiative to make the area a greater urban "district". It is only a natural extension of what's going on not only all over OKC, but specifically on 23rd 3 miles to the east.
> 
> ...That being said, I hope that we're strategic about how quickly we spread our resources to different areas, and I think the best strategy in the immediate future is to hold off serious movement in this area for about 5 years.
> 
> 1. Of the non downtown areas, I think Uptown (23rd particularly, but also Asian/Paseo) and Plaza are the preeminent districts that need to developed correctly over the next 5 years, and they need to get the full attention of non-DT developers in order to build the highest level of sustainability that can be reasonably expected around here.
> 
> 2. I think Capitol Hill really needs to get kickstarted soon, because it can't last forever in its current shape. Once it gets moving, this area will develop as quick as probably anywhere in the city because the layout and building stock is unreal.
> ...


I don't quite understand what you're trying to say. The 23rd St. Streetscape project that's about to start was a result of the 2007 bond issue. Six years seems like a long time to wait to get minor road improvements and sidewalks. I think the area has waited long enough.

Regarding the improvements to businesses, etc., this is being paid for by the businesses themselves, not OKC taxpayers. 

This kind of organized effort by private citizens and their area businesses should be undertaken wherever possible. There's no reason these things cannot happen simultaneously throughout OKC (as long as the area residents roll up their sleeves and do it).

----------


## Teo9969

> I don't quite understand what you're trying to say. The 23rd St. Streetscape project that's about to start was a result of the 2007 bond issue. Six years seems like a long time to wait to get minor road improvements and sidewalks. I think the area has waited long enough.
> 
> Regarding the improvements to businesses, etc., this is being paid for by the businesses themselves, not OKC taxpayers. 
> 
> This kind of organized effort by private citizens and their area businesses should be undertaken wherever possible. There's no reason these things cannot happen simultaneously throughout OKC (as long as the area residents roll up their sleeves and do it).


I'm not saying don't use any public funds in the area. In fact, they need to start the work on 23rd West of I-44 soon, because that road is truly atrocious and has probably caused more damage to the vehicles that drive on it frequently than the money that will be spent to make the road better.

I'm also not saying businesses and individuals already in the area should not invest in the area.

But...All of these districts inevitably do their own sort of recruiting and advertising so that investors from around the city will bring their money and development into the area so it can become a more desirable place to live, work and play. It is resources currently outside of the district and any additional money from the city that is not run of the mill money that I'm hoping will hold off on this area for 5 to 10 years (depending on OKC's rate of growth).

----------


## jdcf

IMO Windsor is an area in transition that could go either way.  The quicker the resources, the more likely success and opportunities for neighborhood enhancement.

I am not sure what the focus is or should be.  The focus won't be the same as midtown or uptown.  The area is becoming a blend of ethnicities and remains an area of families and singles, older and younger.

I would like to see the apartments near 23rd and Meridian cleaned up and out as well as the shopping center.  Retail that focuses on families might do well.  A storefront Y or library would also do well.  

Sidewalks along Meridian are going to help foot traffic to the shopping center and restaurants.

Safety and crime also need to be kept on the table.

----------


## krisb

Great cities have great neighborhoods. Think about the investments around Lake Hefner, Chesapeake/Nichols Hills, and Western Avenue that are outside the downtown area and how they affect quality of life. These pockets of urbanism are the fabric that makes up the Oklahoma City quilt. The area west of I-44 is quickly becoming a hub of authentic ethnic cuisine due to the large population of immigrants in that part of the city, so I think it deserves some attention and resources.

----------


## Geographer

According to the Windsor Area Business Group, the Windsor District is launching a new website tomorrow...

According to the WABG's current facebook page: "WABG is gearing up for a huge firework explosion tomorrow - the LAUNCH of The Windsor District's website and new Facebook page.......Stay Tuned!!!"

----------


## krisb

NW 23rd Streetscape Presentation. The video is very short, so I would recommend pausing at each slide.

----------


## Geographer

Their website isn't up yet...but they have a new twitter and facebook page

facebook: https://www.facebook.com/TheWindsorDistrict
twitter: @w_districtokc

----------


## Geographer

Streetscape project is officially underway...

From the Windsor District's Instagram: Instagram

----------


## Geographer

If you didn't see....the District's official website is up and running.

WELCOME HOME

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Here's a shot I took of the NE corner of the 23rd & Meridian intersection this morning.  This past week was Week 3 of a rumored 5 working day weeks for this part of the intersection.

----------


## ljbab728

This sounds like a great new event for this area.

Oklahoma City's Gold Dome group to host gatherings | News OK




> The Gold Dome Multicultural Society is partnering with Oklahoma City’s International District — The Windsor District — to offer “East Meets West,” a series of five events beginning at 5 p.m. Thursday with a wine and appetizer social mixer at the B&B Theatre Windsor 10, 4623A NW 23.
> 
> 
> 
> The series is designed to raise cultural awareness and support for the Gold Dome Multicultural Society and The Windsor District, also know as The W. It will feature “The Incredible Human Journey,” a five-episode science documentary, written and presented by Alice Roberts, first broadcast in 2009 on BBC television in the United Kingdom.

----------


## DoctorTaco

As a relative newcomer to OKC. I find the name "Gold Dome Society" very confusing. Not related to the Gold Dome on 23rd? Why call yourself that?

----------


## krisb

Very much related to the Gold Dome.

----------


## DoctorTaco

> Very much related to the Gold Dome.


ok i feel much better now.

----------


## White Peacock

Wow, this is my neighborhood and I had no idea it was being 'districted'. I think it's a great thing, and I hope that they're able to pull the corridor together into something that actually _feels_ like a coherent district. One major point of contention is them trying to pass off the nickname "The W" as though that's what they expect all the hip kids to call it. Just call it the Windsor District; "The W" sounds completely stupid and tryhardy. Also, f*ck that website. Really, planners and organizers should consult cynical bastards before making decisions; the resulting product is bound to have more integrity. 

If they make it interesting all the way to Peniel, that could do wonders for my house value.

----------


## Pete

> Very much related to the Gold Dome.


How old is that flyer?

It lists the Gold Dome as their mailing address and clearly, it hasn't been occupied for a while.

The nonprofit was formed in 2005.

----------


## Pete

Looking at the Gold Dome Multicultural Society's website, it shows Irene Lam as the Chair.

She was the former owner of the Gold Dome before it went into foreclosure.

----------


## warreng88

Looks like they put up one of the Windsor brick section on the corner of I-44 and 23rd street. I sure hope they redo the street from there to Portland soon.

----------


## bootscallahan

Does anyone know what is being built at the northwest corner of 23rd and Meridian? I think there used to be Long John Silver's/A&W that was torn down.

----------


## T. Jamison

Looks like it will be a Wendy's.

----------


## bootscallahan

> Looks like it will be a Wendy's.


Thank you. That's disappointing but just because I already have a Wendy's close by.

----------


## warreng88

Windsor District marks new era

By: Molly M. Fleming  The Journal Record	April 30, 2018

OKLAHOMA CITY – Barbie Smalley has spent the last several years telling Windsor District business and property owners that the $13.2 million streetscape project would get finished.

The Windsor District stretches along NW 23rd Street from Interstate 44 to the Bethany city limits, north and south between NW 20th and NW 26th streets, a total area of 3 square miles.

Traffic ensnared motorists as the sidewalks were built and district markers were installed. That could sometimes mean two-lane roads being narrowed to one lane.

In 2015, the first marker and planting bed was installed at NW 23rd Street and Meridian Avenue. The street updates finally concluded this year. A ribbon-cutting for the marker at Interstate 44 and NW 23rd Street was held Friday.

Smalley is the president of the Windsor Area Business Group’s board of directors. She’s been involved in the streetscape project since its inception. She said it was great to see the final marker done.

“It put the stamp on the district,” she said.

Now, the district has a front door at I-44 and the new Will Rogers bicycle trail.

The markers create a new perception, Smalley said. She works full time with the Neighborhood Alliance. With that organization, she teaches how good environmental design can help prevent crime.

“If it’s a well-maintained area, then the business development will follow suit,” she said. “People will be attracted to that. It’s really affordable still.”

The Windsor District has been working with the city since 2013. Commercial District Revitalization Program Director Kim Cooper-Hart said in that five-year span, she’s seen several positive changes, such as a new 7-Eleven store constructed at NW 23rd Street and N. MacArthur Boulevard, increased foot traffic at Feria Latina supermarket and Super Mercados Morelos, and the locally based Square Deal Capital buying the Windsor Hills Shopping Center.

“You can drive down the street and there are not a lot of vacancies,” she said. “Even the cottage-style homes along the street are starting to get businesses in them.”

Cooper-Hart said the Windsor District is different from its CDRP counterparts because it’s a suburban corridor. It’s important to get the neighborhoods and the businesses to work together. She said the growth of the Windsor District has revitalized the street’s relationship with the Musgrave-Pennington Neighborhood Association. She called the neighborhood a true gem and one that’s seen a new wave of homeowners.

Square Deal Capital Asset Manager Andy Ridley said the company has also seen a lot of momentum in the Windsor Hills Shopping Center, at NW 23rd and Meridian Avenue. The center has a new national tenant, Shoe Show, with more national tenants likely to soon complement the tenant mix. The center measures 194,000 square feet and Ridley said it will fill quickly.

“We’re looking at some existing tenants that want to expand,” he said. “We have several that are signing lease renewals for longer terms and higher rents.”

Ridley said the markers have helped spur Square Deal’s interest in getting more involved in the district. The company allows the board to host its annual Holidays Around the World event at the center. He said there are other updates planned for the center as well.

But Square Deal doesn’t have plans to sell the center anytime soon. That’s not their typical business model, he said.

“We buy and hold, though there are exceptions,” he said. “For us, it’s important to fill the space with providers who will supply that demographic with what they need. We’re not looking for a quick fill-up. We want the right mix of tenants who can help maintain the long-term success of the Windsor area.”

The board of directors is trying to hire someone who can oversee the area’s growth, at least on a part-time basis. There are already recurring events in the district that are helping to spur more neighborhood interaction.

“It’s a very active area,” Smalley said. “The streetscape’s been a huge catalyst. But the work will continue to build more and more of a sense of community.”

----------


## shawnw

Somewhat recently placed district entry sign is already very damaged. Sorry not a particularly great pic was on the bus.

----------

